# Roaming Profile, Profiles Not Saving When Logging Off Issue



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi,

We have a SBS 2003 Exchange Server that is also the domain controller. I have a user that goes from one workstation that has window xp to another workstation. When she logs off one workstation to another, some changes she made such as "new tasks in Outlook" would not transfer to her other workstation. Her profile is currently a roaming profile saved at a location on the server itself. 

DNS is pointed to the server for the workstations. Any ideas what I can do to fix this issue?
We have about 8 other users with roaming profiles but they all use their own single workstation.

- Ne0


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

is it just outlook stuff? things like tasks should transfer whether you have roaming profiles or not. all the stuff resides on the exchange server.


----------

